# A fishing tale.



## whiskeyman (Jun 27, 2010)

I went fishing this morning but after a short time I ran out of worms. Then I saw a cottonmouth with a frog in his mouth. Frogs are good bass bait. 
 Knowing the snake couldn't bite me with the frog in his mouth I grabbed him right behind the head, took the frog, and put it in my bait bucket. 
 Now the dilemma was how to release the snake without getting bit. So, I grabbed my bottle of Jack Daniels and poured a little whiskey in its mouth. His eyes rolled back, he went limp. I released him into the lake without incident and carried on fishing using the frog.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 27, 2010)

A little later, I felt a nudge on my foot. There was that same snake with two more frogs in his mouth. 




 Life is good in the South.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 27, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]  Too funny! Thanks.....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 27, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif] That was great!


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 27, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]-----------------Fred.[&:]


----------



## mainer1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Fred you bottle guru.
  You had me there for a minute.


----------



## madman (Jun 27, 2010)

you had me goin................  hey charlie the places you mentioned  are or have been dug out, as far as the dump in the bad part of town aint gonna happen maybe winter,i may have dug there already,thank you for the info obi won.......................


----------



## Dugout (Jun 28, 2010)

I was wondering how you managed to grab your bottle of Jack Daniels and take the lid off while holding on to your snake all at the same time!!!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 28, 2010)

EWWWW I hate snakes......hopefully he got drunk and drowned!![:'(]


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 28, 2010)

Hahaha... you even got me the second time around!  Very funny.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> I was wondering how you managed to grab your bottle of Jack Daniels and take the lid off while holding on to your snake all at the same time!!!


 
 Simple.He opened it with his teeth!

 Good one Charlie!!![sm=lol.gif]  Them Southern snakes catch on quick!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 29, 2010)

The craziest thing happened to me yesterday. I was going through some papers from the 1950's tracking down some Mountain Dew information, and ran across this very joke, slightly different, Mountain Dew (the alcohol) instead of Jack Danial's, but the beats are the same. That's one old joke. Still funny, but old.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 30, 2010)

Glad all you folks enjoyed the"tale."

 Morb...ya saying I'm old or something....???  ( I mean just because this past week has been particularly rough on me, doesn't mean I'm giving up.)


----------

